# Requirements for Mexican cell phone plan/contract (Telcel) - Or best data option



## Stare Decisis

I swear I try to search the forum history before asking questions, but I don't see an easy way to filter results.... This is a question that requires constant updating, anyways, as tech advances. 

I am currently with Verizon. I use 8-10 GB of data per month, on average (yes, it's a lot). I was just going to go with an unlimited plan with Verizon, until I read the fine print, which states the service will be cut off after 60 days of continuous use abroad, and the primary use of the phone has to be in the US. It's meant as a short term solution, not a long term option. I checked T-Mobile and Virgin Mobile, and they have similar fine print. 

I will be in Mexico for 1 year, maybe 2 years, depending on the direction my education goes. 

My plan is to port my number through Google Voice/Hangouts, so I'm keeping my US number and can still receive texts/calls. I'd like to get a Mexican SIM card for my existing iPhone. I am *NOT *interested in the pay-as-you-go options (buying minutes, etc.), or computer/laptop workarounds, as I use way too much data for that to make sense. I'll be using at least 5 GB/month, if not more. 

So I'm worried I won't be able to get a contract/plan with a Mexican carrier, because I have no history in Mexico. I have excellent credit in the US, but I'm assuming Telcel won't care. I'll be on a student visa, which is technically a temporary resident visa ("residente temporal estudiante"). I'm not sure if this will help me? 

I'm specifically looking at the Telcel Max Sin Limite 7000-12000 plan. I can't tell if this is a prepaid (month to month) plan, or if it is a contract. Reading the fine print leads me to believe I can choose either a "free plan" (month to month) or a contractual term? However, I don't see any language about documents/info required to establish the plan.

tl;dr: What do Mexican cell phone carriers require from foreigners to set up a phone plan? 

Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen

Stare Decisis said:


> I swear I try to search the forum history before asking questions, but I don't see an easy way to filter results.... This is a question that requires constant updating, anyways, as tech advances.
> 
> I am currently with Verizon. I use 8-10 GB of data per month, on average (yes, it's a lot). I was just going to go with an unlimited plan with Verizon, until I read the fine print, which states the service will be cut off after 60 days of continuous use abroad, and the primary use of the phone has to be in the US. It's meant as a short term solution, not a long term option. I checked T-Mobile and Virgin Mobile, and they have similar fine print.
> 
> I will be in Mexico for 1 year, maybe 2 years, depending on the direction my education goes.
> 
> My plan is to port my number through Google Voice/Hangouts, so I'm keeping my US number and can still receive texts/calls. I'd like to get a Mexican SIM card for my existing iPhone. I am *NOT *interested in the pay-as-you-go options (buying minutes, etc.), or computer/laptop workarounds, as I use way too much data for that to make sense. I'll be using at least 5 GB/month, if not more.
> 
> So I'm worried I won't be able to get a contract/plan with a Mexican carrier, because I have no history in Mexico. I have excellent credit in the US, but I'm assuming Telcel won't care. I'll be on a student visa, which is technically a temporary resident visa ("residente temporal estudiante"). I'm not sure if this will help me?
> 
> I'm specifically looking at the Telcel Max Sin Limite 7000-12000 plan. I can't tell if this is a prepaid (month to month) plan, or if it is a contract. Reading the fine print leads me to believe I can choose either a "free plan" (month to month) or a contractual term? However, I don't see any language about documents/info required to establish the plan.
> 
> tl;dr: What do Mexican cell phone carriers require from foreigners to set up a phone plan?
> 
> Thanks!


My plan, with AT&T Mexico, is a monthly plan but I get 12 months for the price of 7 months by paying a year in advance. I get 2 GB of data, but I think they have other plans with more data. Text and voice are unlimited and the plan includes calls/text/data in Mexico, US and Canada.

I think the only things I needed to set it up were proof of address and money, but it was a while ago.


----------



## PV Bob

We just went with TelCel - we bought a cheap 1200 peso phone and went with the 100 peso unlimited calling / 4 gigs for 21 days. Apple isn't well represented in our area and this plan met our needs. One of our concerns (and this may be unfounded) was a couple comments by the cell store rep's that swapping the SIM card cam effect many of the apps and accounts on your phone. As we are going back and forth between our new home here and the old one in Canada, we played it safe and bought a cheap mobile phone with pay as you go. We required a land line from MexTel for our internet and use that for most calls along with Skype etc. for calling out of country friends. We may have shown ID of some sort for the cell services, but nothing like MexTel where we had to show proof of residency and have a friend interpret for us.


----------



## TundraGreen

PV Bob said:


> ...
> One of our concerns (and this may be unfounded) was a couple comments by the cell store rep's that swapping the SIM card cam effect many of the apps and accounts on your phone.
> ...


I swap Sim cards all the time. I have an unlocked phone that I bought independently of any phone company. I have a Mexican Sim, a US Sim, a German Sim and a Guatemalan Sim and just swap in the appropriate one for the country. I don't need the US Sim anymore since my Mexico Sim works in the US and Canada, but I use the German one every year in Europe. I have never had any issues with the phone apps or accounts.


----------



## Stare Decisis

PV Bob said:


> One of our concerns (and this may be unfounded) was a couple comments by the cell store rep's that swapping the SIM card cam effect many of the apps and accounts on your phone.
> 
> ....
> 
> We may have shown ID of some sort for the cell services, but nothing like MexTel where we had to show proof of residency and have a friend interpret for us.


I've read that some iOS apps aren't available in Mexico, so I'm bracing myself for that reality. Example: Cash, which is my primary method of receiving payment from my business. I'll have to figure something else out. I've also read that Google Voice/Hangouts has to be set up while in the US, or it won't work. 

Anyways, I'm glad I'll just have to show ID, and that I won't have to gather a bunch of documents that I might not even have (like residency/utility bills/credit info). 

Thanks!


----------



## ojosazules11

TundraGreen said:


> I swap Sim cards all the time. I have an unlocked e n or MexoaalmeatGuhbtothbphone that I bought independently of any phone company. I have a Mexican Sim, a US Sim, a German Sim and a Guatemalan Sim and just swap in the appropriate one for the country. I don't need the US Sim anymore since my Mexico Sim works in the US and Canada, but I use the German one every year in Europe. I have never had any issues with the phone apps or accounts.


Same here - SIM cards from Canada, Mexico, and Guatemala. No problem swapping them out. My iPhone does ask if I want to change my WhatsApp contact number to the new number when I put in the new SIM, but I always say no, so my WhatsApp account stays linked to my Canadian cell number, but still works fine with the Mexican or Guatemalan chip inserted.


----------



## ojosazules11

TundraGreen said:


> I swap Sim cards all the time. I have an unlocked phone that I bought independently of any phone company. I have a Mexican Sim, a US Sim, a German Sim and a Guatemalan Sim and just swap in the appropriate one for the country. I don't need the US Sim anymore since my Mexico Sim works in the US and Canada, but I use the German one every year in Europe. I have never had any issues with the phone apps or accounts.


Same here - SIM cards from Canada, Mexico, and Guatemala. No problem swapping them out. My iPhone does ask if I want to change my WhatsApp contact number to the new number when I put in the new SIM, but I always say no, so my WhatsApp account stays linked to my Canadian cell number, but still works fine with the Mexican or Guatemalan chip inserted.


----------



## TundraGreen

ojosazules11 said:


> Same here - SIM cards from Canada, Mexico, and Guatemala. No problem swapping them out. My iPhone does ask if I want to change my WhatsApp contact number to the new number when I put in the new SIM, but I always say no, so my WhatsApp account stays linked to my Canadian cell number, but still works fine with the Mexican or Guatemalan chip inserted.


The problem I have with WhatsApp is that the only way to enter a phone number when sending a message is to give WhatsApp access to all of my contacts. I refuse to do this. I have about 3000 entries in my contacts list and I won't give it to WhatsApp. So I can only send messages to someone after they have sent me a message. Because I can reply to messages but I can't start new conversations. This is on a iPhone. I don't know if the Android version is different. If there is away around giving them access to all contacts, I would like to hear it.


----------



## ojosazules11

TundraGreen said:


> The problem I have with WhatsApp is that the only way to enter a phone number when sending a message is to give WhatsApp access to all of my contacts. I refuse to do this. I have about 3000 entries in my contacts list and I won't give it to WhatsApp. So I can only send messages to someone after they have sent me a message. Because I can reply to messages but I can't start new conversations. This is on a iPhone. I don't know if the Android version is different. If there is away around giving them access to all contacts, I would like to hear it.


To the best of my knowledge, giving WhatsApp access to my contacts is only so they can show you within the app those of your contacts who are also using WhatsApp. My contacts not using WhatsApp don't appear on the contact list within the app, and I don't believe the non-users ever receive any kind of message from WhatsApp (unlike LinkedIn and some other networking apps).


----------



## TundraGreen

ojosazules11 said:


> To the best of my knowledge, giving WhatsApp access to my contacts is only so they can show you within the app those of your contacts who are also using WhatsApp. My contacts not using WhatsApp don't appear on the contact list within the app, and I don't believe the non-users ever receive any kind of message from WhatsApp (unlike LinkedIn and some other networking apps).


You are probably correct, but I am a little paranoid about not sharing too much information. I don't use FaceBook or Google search for the same reason. I do use Google maps, so they know what places interest me. I prefer to be a customer rather than a product. With both Google and Facebook, users are the product that they sell to advertisers.


----------



## Stare Decisis

TundraGreen said:


> The problem I have with WhatsApp is that the only way to enter a phone number when sending a message is to give WhatsApp access to all of my contacts. I refuse to do this. I have about 3000 entries in my contacts list and I won't give it to WhatsApp. So I can only send messages to someone after they have sent me a message. Because I can reply to messages but I can't start new conversations. This is on a iPhone. I don't know if the Android version is different. If there is away around giving them access to all contacts, I would like to hear it.


I don't allow WhatsApp access to my contacts, either. It could be totally different, since we are in different countries, but I can add numbers even though I don't allow access to my contacts. 

Here is what my Privacy settings are for my iPhone, and how chats appear in WhatApp. Their names don't come up, just their numbers. I start a new chat by pressing the pen/paper icon in the upper righthand corner. Some of those I started, and other chats they started.


----------



## TundraGreen

Stare Decisis said:


> I don't allow WhatsApp access to my contacts, either. It could be totally different, since we are in different countries, but I can add numbers even though I don't allow access to my contacts.
> 
> Here is what my Privacy settings are for my iPhone, and how chats appear in WhatApp. Their names don't come up, just their numbers. I start a new chat by pressing the pen/paper icon in the upper righthand corner. Some of those I started, and other chats they started.


That is strange. When I click the new Chat icon, I just get a screen telling me that WhatsApp doesn't have access to my contacts, and a button to go to settings, and a button to cancel.


----------



## Stare Decisis

Quick update:

I walked into a Telcel store in a mall in CDMX, and showed them the 7,000 MB (7 GB) monthly plan I wanted. The woman seemed really confused, and said, "But that is a monthly plan." I said yeah, exactly. She explained that I'd need this, that, and something other, plus references to get a monthly plan (this was in Spanish, and with the combo of mall noise and the language barrier, I only caught the last bit). 

She offered me a prepaid plan, and I specified that I wanted a lot of data. She showed me a chart, and the largest amount was 4 GB, so that's what I took (plus a Mexican SIM card, of course). 

Got home, tried to text my mom, and it wouldn't go through on either iMessage or SMS. I had apparently bought a data only plan, without the ability to text or call. I'm going to try buying a Telcel recharge card thingy from Oxxo, and see if I can add that to my existing "plan." I tried buying credit directly on MiTelcel online, but they needed to verify my credit card by making a small charge and me confirming the amount, except I couldn't do that because they charged in MXN and it shows up in my credit card portal in USD, so the numbers differed. 

So I'm kind of irritated because I ended up with about half the data I normally use (I'll try to be really conservative with my data usage, I guess), and I can't SMS or call anyone, currently. I've already recruited my parents and some other family to WhatsApp, but it would be nice to have SMS, and I'm worried about not being able to make a call in case of emergency (or simply to communicate with businesses, etc.). I will try again in a few weeks when I move up to Queretaro (and maybe bring my Mexican host mom along with me), to get some clarification on why I can't get a monthly plan. That'd be so much more convenient than having to run to Oxxo every month. 

Google Voice porting is in progress. 

"Quick update" over.


----------



## Stare Decisis

Stare Decisis said:


> I don't allow WhatsApp access to my contacts, either. It could be totally different, since we are in different countries, but I can add numbers even though I don't allow access to my contacts.


Another update: I can still do this with my Mexican Telcel SIM card, and without allowing access to my contacts. I kept my USA number on WhatsApp, though, rather than transferring it to my Telcel number. Perhaps it's a carrier-specific limitation.


----------



## WintheWin

Just in case, when I needed to be super frugal, I used an app that assigns you a US number, and only requires data/internet connection to connect.

I don't remember what app this was, (i'm trying to google it, but no dice.)

It let me text for free unlimited, and would make phone calls, but you needed to buy minutes. It wasn't expensive, if you didn't want to buy minutes you could watch a commercial for a free 60 minutes or something.

From a quick browse, it seems like there may be other apps like this.


----------



## joaquinx

Lately, I've been using Whatsapp for all my telephone calls.


----------



## ManHammer

Wow!!!

Planning to move to Mexico in a few weeks to a month or two. Verizon definitely told me my unlimited plan would work there indefinitely, which I need, as I will run my in business in the states from Mexico. I will have to check more into this!!!


----------



## UrbanMan

ManHammer said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Planning to move to Mexico in a few weeks to a month or two. Verizon definitely told me my unlimited plan would work there indefinitely, which I need, as I will run my in business in the states from Mexico. I will have to check more into this!!!


I think it depends on whether you are fine with having a USA phone number ... for your purposes, it seems like that would be exactly what you want, so I expect you'll be fine. I've used my USA phone in Mexico often, no significant issues. Only small worry might be coverage, not all of MX is super well-covered with towers.

I'll footnote that I have only made phone calls and done texting. Data might have its own issues.

.


----------



## UrbanMan

joaquinx said:


> Lately, I've been using Whatsapp for all my telephone calls.


I've been reading lots of positive testimonials about Whatsapp. Sounds like its the cat's behind.


----------



## joaquinx

UrbanMan said:


> joaquinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lately, I've been using Whatsapp for all my telephone calls.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading lots of positive testimonials about Whatsapp.
> 
> 
> Sounds like its the cat's behind.
Click to expand...

 I am a little cheap, is the main reason. My Telcel monthly usage costs me 50 pesos.


----------



## ojosazules11

joaquinx said:


> Lately, I've been using Whatsapp for all my telephone calls.


Can you use it to call people who don't have WhatsApp or call landlines? I use it, but only to call other WhatsApp users, which in Mexico seems to be most people.


----------



## joaquinx

ojosazules11 said:


> Can you use it to call people who don't have WhatsApp or call landlines? I use it, but only to call other WhatsApp users, which in Mexico seems to be most people.


I might have spoken too quickly. All the friends that I contact on a regular basis have WhatsApp. Some have Hangouts. If they have neither, I'll use Telcel or Skype. So in order, I use WhatsApp, Hangouts, Skype, and finally Telcel.


----------



## Anonimo

UrbanMan said:


> I've been reading lots of positive testimonials about Whatsapp. Sounds like its the cat's behind.


I have WA on my Mac, my iPad (in a slightly different version called WhatsApp Messenger) and on my iPhone.
I can barely figure any of it out, whatever the device. I have successfully done voice, messages with photo attachments but each version seems to present a different learning curve.
"Groups" seems to be a sticking point.


----------



## ojosazules11

Anonimo said:


> I have WA on my Mac, my iPad (in a slightly different version called WhatsApp Messenger) and on my iPhone.
> I can barely figure any of it out, whatever the device. I have successfully done voice, messages with photo attachments but each version seems to present a different learning curve.
> "Groups" seems to be a sticking point.


I am part of a couple of "Groups" through WhatsApp, and in my experience it's been a great feature. We use "Groups" to keep extended family members apprised of the latest family news (that's right "news", no _chisme_ allowed  ). In Toronto we also have a large group of mostly Colombian friends with whom we go camping every year and various other get togethers throughout the year. A WhatsApp group has really facilitated communication and coordination amongst the group. 

I find WhatsApp is not very iPad friendly, but it's great on my iPhone.


----------



## Stare Decisis

ojosazules11 said:


> Can you use it to call people who don't have WhatsApp or call landlines? I use it, but only to call other WhatsApp users, which in Mexico seems to be most people.


I also use WhatsApp, and am fine with that being my primary method of communication, but I was concerned about being able to contact landlines/businesses who don't use WhatsApp. 

Since my last rant, I've ported my USA number to GV, and can receive texts but cannot make or receive calls (though I do get an email notification of missed calls/voicemails). Getting calls through *Google Voice* requires linking it to your actual phone number, and since mine is now Mexican, it is not supported by GV. However, today I just downloaded *Hangouts *(another Google product), and successfully called my dad in the US (for free; you must enter +1[entire number]). The call quality was not great, but I knew that going into this process. My texts aren't showing up in Hangouts, though, so unless I'm missing something, it looks like I'll be using GV for texts to my USA number, and Hangouts for calls with my USA number. _A note: Group messages that worked great in iMessage prior to my port, are not displaying properly in GV. I had some come in on a thread today, but only from one girl. It appeared as if she was talking to herself, even though it was clear that she was responding to other people (whose texts I didn't get). _

Hangouts is an adequate solution for me, because I now have my primary/actual Mexican number to call other Mexican numbers who don't have WhatsApp, and my ported USA number in Hangouts to call USA numbers for free (and most other countries for only a few cents per minute). 

I tested a "recharge" in Oxxo with $50 MXN and was able to activate iMessage. I'm still not clear if I'm charged for every blue iMessage, or only the green SMS messages. I think the $50 only gives me 7 days of airtime. Next time I'll choose one that gives me 30 days, so I only have to do this once a month. I'm not sure what will happen when my 30 days / 4 GB "data only" package runs out. I'm not clear if the "recharges" I buy at Oxxo can be applied towards any sort of plan through MiTelcel, or if I need to specify I want the data package, and then later add money for texting/calls. 

Similar to another user, my order of operations is: 

WhatsApp (both messaging and great quality calling/video calls to people that also have WhatsApp - most of Mexico and converted friends/family)
Google Voice ("texting" using Wifi or my Mexican data allowance to people in the USA who aren't aware I moved / don't have WA) 
Google Hangouts (calling people/businesses in the USA for free who don't have WhatsApp - uses Wifi or my Mexican data allowance)
Regular calls on Mexican SIM (calling businesses in Mexico)
Regular iMessage/SMS on Mexican SIM (texting people/businesses in Mexico who don't have WhatsApp)

Whew, I know this is super long, but I'm so quiet in person, I have to make up for it in my writing  I also hope the details help someone else!

This is a much more complicated process than I thought it'd be (just getting a monthly 7 GB plan with unlimited texting/calling), but then.... Is anything straightforward for a newbie in a foreign country?


----------



## UrbanMan

Stare Decisis said:


> Since my last rant, I've ported my USA number to GV, and can receive texts but cannot make or receive calls (though I do get an email notification of missed calls/voicemails). Getting calls through *Google Voice* requires linking it to your actual phone number, and since mine is now Mexican, it is not supported by GV.


When you say the calls are not supported because your actual phone is in Mexico ... I have to wonder if you had completely set it up while still physically in the USA, would it then actually work?

I have read in a couple of places (meaning I have not done it personally) that if everything is completely set up while in the USA, when you are outside the countries where google support officially exists, if you run everything through a secure VPN, it works. Run on sentence there, I know, apologies. Because the secure VPN prevents google from knowing you are outside its official service area. It's all internet based, it's only silly legal bull crap that prevents google from offering GV everywhere.

On the subject of secure VPNs, does anyone currently located in Mexico run their activity through one? It is something I will want to do, especially when doing financial/taxes stuff online.


----------



## joaquinx

UrbanMan said:


> On the subject of secure VPNs, does anyone currently located in Mexico run their activity through one? It is something I will want to do, especially when doing financial/taxes stuff online.


Most sites run via https (except this site), so you have encryption. If you use the Opera browser on you computer, they offer a VPN free. On Android (I don't know about iOS), Opera offers an app to acquire another free VPN. Google runs https on all their urls.


----------



## UrbanMan

joaquinx said:


> Most sites run via https (except this site), so you have encryption. If you use the Opera browser on you computer, they offer a VPN free. On Android (I don't know about iOS), Opera offers an app to acquire another free VPN. Google runs https on all their urls.


https is very good, but VPN hides *all *traffic, not just traffic specifically within https connections. 

There's often a lot going on between a device and the network beyond the specific website(s) to which you deliberately choose to connect. This can include the transmission of personal information (login IDS, passwords if you are dumb enough to have them saved by your browser, and more). If you have a VPN in place, your level of protection is much greater, because a VPN masks everything, including hiding your location. 

Downside, sometimes performance suffers. But I still will use it, for the safety.


----------



## joaquinx

UrbanMan said:


> https is very good, but VPN hides *all *traffic, not just traffic specifically within https connections.
> 
> There's often a lot going on between a device and the network beyond the specific website(s) to which you deliberately choose to connect. This can include the transmission of personal information (login IDS, passwords if you are dumb enough to have them saved by your browser, and more). If you have a VPN in place, your level of protection is much greater, because a VPN masks everything, including hiding your location.
> 
> Downside, sometimes performance suffers. But I still will use it, for the safety.


https is encrypted and you want even more encryption? Remember, your ISP knows where your are going and what you type in (except for the https encryption) before you hit the VPN. Plus, some sites know of VPN and will not permit you to use them. Lastly, some men wear a belt and suspenders to hold up their pants.


----------



## TundraGreen

joaquinx said:


> https is encrypted and you want even more encryption? Remember, your ISP knows where your are going and what you type in (except for the https encryption) before you hit the VPN. Plus, some sites know of VPN and will not permit you to use them. Lastly, some men wear a belt and suspenders to hold up their pants.


Agreed, your ISP always knows where you are and where you are going. With VPN, the site you visit doesn't know where you are. But, as mentioned, some sites like Netflix detect VPNs and block them. Also, the extra step of going through a VPN slows down page loads. I don't use a VPN very often but have on occasion. Opera has one built-in, as mentioned, and there is a Tor browser that routes all traffic through anonymous servers.


----------



## horseshoe846

I have two routers in the house. The Telmex supplied VDSL router/modem and (at the moment a cisco) router running Tomato with a VPN Client. Both routers offer up different networks. It isn't simply companies such as Netflix that detect your usage of a VPN - but even BofA will not allow it. I have not researched it but I think that VPN usage is detected by often used incoming IP addresses. Each VPN provider has a pool of addresses (the pool is not cheap which is why you and I can't have our own pool) - and the VPN providers who 'claim' they work with 'netflix' only do so because they must release a new seldom used IP address.

There are a lot of content providers that serve up content that they own - and they are they ones who don't care so much that you are using a VPN (CBSAllAccess, NBC etc). But you need a VPN to put you in a certain geo to have access to them. 

Our VPN provider sent out an email within the last year that they had found a vulnerability in their software where third parties were able to eavesdrop on you.


----------



## Slickums

I know the conversation has moved off the original subject, but would like to put in my .02p re VPN's and DNS Redirects.

I have used both in Mexico for a number of years, primarily to access all those premium U.S. streaming services, but also do download torrents, etc.

VPN's are of course encrypted, but only to your VPN gateway server. If my VPN server is in Los Angeles, then between my device and LA, the data cannot be viewed by anyone, even the ISP. Yes, the ISP can see that you are connected to the gateway server, but that is all. They cannot see what web sites you visit.

On the Internet side of the gateway server, there is no encryption, and any site you go to can see only the IP address the VPN gateway server provides, not your your real one.

As was mentioned in this thread, many of the premium services know what 'blocks' of IP addresses various VPN's use, and they blacklist those and put up those nasty little "out of region" messages when you try to connect to Netflix or whatever.

That is where a good DNS Redirect service can save the day if your VPN doesn't work for Amazon Prime, Netflix, Hulu, etc. DNS=Domain Name System. The Redirect part means that if you have their DNS server IP address(s) setup in your "Static DNS" settings in your router, any request your device makes to, say, any Hulu domain, 'redirects' the DNS call to their special DNS servers rather than Googles, or others. Those DNS gateway servers then provide an IP address, similar to how a VPN does it.

But lately, a VPN I had for a number of years stopped working, as Amazon figured out their scheme and was able to block them. then I tried a DNS redirect service and it is working well on all the premium services I use. However, it does not encrypt the signal. But for streaming services, I don't see that as a problem. Megacable and Telmex ISP's don't have any issue with it, so it is a smooth operation.

While encrypted VPN's often have a heavy overhead in terms of speed loss due to encryption, DNS Redirects should not as they should be simply passing the data flow through with a different IP address.

Streaming services aside, VPN's still work for protecting your privacy, anonymously connecting to sites, dowloading torrents, etc. So far, I see no evidence Megacable or Telmex ISP's try to block the use of VPN's in any way.

Cheers!

Roy


----------



## joaquinx

So how is a VPN differ from a site's" https" security and a "proxy"? The proxy gives you a different address and https gives you encryption.


----------



## Slickums

joaquinx said:


> So how is a VPN differ from a site's" https" security and a "proxy"? The proxy gives you a different address and https gives you encryption.


You are right in a broad sense. A VPN really is only distinct in that the "P" means Private, making it Network centric. The encrypted HTTPS protocols are browser centric based links between you and a given site. That makes them more prone to the man-in-the-middle attacks than a VPN.

As far as proxies go, that is a real can of worms. Yes, they can indeed be safe and secure, but they are often questionable when it comes to privacy, anonymity, security. A proxy server can be easily setup in some kid hackers bedroom for grins and giggles. Free proxy servers certainly can be safe and secure, but most people don't get into the nitty gritty of how to ensure that free proxy has been setup correctly.

I don't think I can post a link yet as I am new, but there is an excellent article on wired dot com titled "Proxy Services Are Not Safe. Try These Alternatives". It is more a helpful description article than some fluff promotional piece and well worth reading for those looking to better secure their Internet usage. Wired is a well respected tech website.

It also depends on how you use the Internet. Securing your banking/finance transactions are one thing, hiding your tracks and making sure your VPN/Proxy server doesn't keep logs, etc, will need different security levels. Those that download torrents or want to avoid government spying will not normally be satisfied with proxies of any kind.

The devil is in the details, as all these security protocols are in some way interrelated, so sorting out the differences for a typical net user can be frustrating. I come at things as a heavy user, but not some expert. I try a lot of things as a tech 'tester' to see what works and what doesn't. But certainly what works for me might not be appropriate for someone else!


----------



## joaquinx

Slickums said:


> You are right in a broad sense. A VPN really is only distinct in that the "P" means Private, making it Network centric. The encrypted HTTPS protocols are browser centric based links between you and a given site. That makes them more prone to the man-in-the-middle attacks than a VPN.


How does that make them more prone to the man-in-the-middle attacks if the connection is encrypted from the browser to the site? Is there a man-in-the-middle who can decrypt the message?


----------



## Slickums

joaquinx said:


> How does that make them more prone to the man-in-the-middle attacks if the connection is encrypted from the browser to the site? Is there a man-in-the-middle who can decrypt the message?


I guess the answer is 'maybe'. From my basic research on the subject, there are a wide variety of ways that ssl/https can be implemented. Some are more secure than others; it is not a one-size-fits-all technology. We have to believe our banks and financial institutions go the measured mile to implement all those pieces, including the encryption standard used, for maximum security. Others may not.


----------



## Stare Decisis

UrbanMan said:


> When you say the calls are not supported because your actual phone is in Mexico ... I have to wonder if you had completely set it up while still physically in the USA, would it then actually work?
> 
> I have read in a couple of places (meaning I have not done it personally) that if everything is completely set up while in the USA, when you are outside the countries where google support officially exists, if you run everything through a secure VPN, it works.


I read that, too, but from my understanding, that's just to get the free number from Google Voice (you either need to set that part up in the US or using a VPN). I already had the free GV number, and you can port the number using a laptop from anywhere in the world (theoretically). 

The issue becomes linking the ported GV number to your physical phone - it doesn't matter if I tried to do it in Mexico or the US, it would fail because I am trying to link it to a Mexican number (+52 (55) XXXX XXXX - whatever). GV cannot link to international numbers, to forward calls/texts directly to your phone (meaning, incoming calls to your GV number would appear just as if they were going to your actual phone). However, they are still accessible via the app. 

I'm not sure if this ^^^ makes sense, but I don't fully understand it myself, so my "explanation" is a bit wonky


----------



## Anonimo

The MiTelCel.com website has perhaps the worst user interface I've ever encountered. It's a masterpiece of illogic that inevitably results in perplexed frustration.

I would share details with you all, but my brain has short-circuited as I've just paid my bill for August.


----------



## joaquinx

Anonimo said:


> The MiTelCel.com website has perhaps the worst user interface I've ever encountered. It's a masterpiece of illogic that inevitably results in perplexed frustration.
> 
> I would share details with you all, but my brain has short-circuited as I've just paid my bill for August.


And once you find a web page on the site that gives you the information that you can use, you can never find that page again. I believe that four or five programmers are working on the site and they all hate each other.


----------



## Stare Decisis

joaquinx said:


> And once you find a web page on the site that gives you the information that you can use, you can never find that page again. I believe that four or five programmers are working on the site and they all hate each other.


And I never trust that the information (particularly the text/data fee charts) are up to date, since I've seen different ones all over the place.


----------



## ElPocho

Stare Decisis said:


> Quick update:
> 
> I walked into a Telcel store in a mall in CDMX, and showed them the 7,000 MB (7 GB) monthly plan I wanted. The woman seemed really confused, and said, "But that is a monthly plan." I said yeah, exactly. She explained that I'd need this, that, and something other, plus references to get a monthly plan (this was in Spanish, and with the combo of mall noise and the language barrier, I only caught the last bit).
> 
> She offered me a prepaid plan, and I specified that I wanted a lot of data. She showed me a chart, and the largest amount was 4 GB, so that's what I took (plus a Mexican SIM card, of course).
> 
> Got home, tried to text my mom, and it wouldn't go through on either iMessage or SMS. I had apparently bought a data only plan, without the ability to text or call. I'm going to try buying a Telcel recharge card thingy from Oxxo, and see if I can add that to my existing "plan." I tried buying credit directly on MiTelcel online, but they needed to verify my credit card by making a small charge and me confirming the amount, except I couldn't do that because they charged in MXN and it shows up in my credit card portal in USD, so the numbers differed.
> 
> So I'm kind of irritated because I ended up with about half the data I normally use (I'll try to be really conservative with my data usage, I guess), and I can't SMS or call anyone, currently. I've already recruited my parents and some other family to WhatsApp, but it would be nice to have SMS, and I'm worried about not being able to make a call in case of emergency (or simply to communicate with businesses, etc.). I will try again in a few weeks when I move up to Queretaro (and maybe bring my Mexican host mom along with me), to get some clarification on why I can't get a monthly plan. That'd be so much more convenient than having to run to Oxxo every month.
> 
> Google Voice porting is in progress.
> 
> "Quick update" over.


How much was the data plan?


----------



## surabi

Anonimo said:


> The MiTelCel.com website has perhaps the worst user interface I've ever encountered. It's a masterpiece of illogic that inevitably results in perplexed frustration.
> 
> I would share details with you all, but my brain has short-circuited as I've just paid my bill for August.


Oh, I guess you aren't that familiar with Mexican websites  In my experience, they are all really poorly built. Some just have a home page with no information whatsover, just a phone number to call. Or list their products with no prices, for which you also have to call. And the Hacienda and bank websites won't work at all in Firefox, I have to use IE, which I don't like.

Mexico could really use some proper web page designers. Or maybe it's like those supposedly English instructions that come with stuff manufactured in China. There must be at least several thousand people in China who are totally fluent in English, but they obviously don't want to pay what it would cost for a proper translation, so just get Uncle Harry to do it.


----------



## joaquinx

surabi said:


> Oh, I guess you aren't that familiar with Mexican websites  In my experience, they are all really poorly built. Some just have a home page with no information whatsover, just a phone number to call. Or list their products with no prices, for which you also have to call. And the Hacienda and bank websites won't work at all in Firefox, I have to use IE, which I don't like.
> 
> Mexico could really use some proper web page designers. Or maybe it's like those supposedly English instructions that come with stuff manufactured in China. There must be at least several thousand people in China who are totally fluent in English, but they obviously don't want to pay what it would cost for a proper translation, so just get Uncle Harry to do it.


It is my opinion that these websites and others are designed by Computer Science graduates doing their year of community service. What you get is a half-written site with some nifty displays (they want to use all the bells and whistles in the book). Once completed, the site will seldom get maintenance until the next graduate needs to complete some community service. 

As a side note, seldom do the apps for iPhone and Android devices published by TelCel work. So, I guess, that if those grads are not working of web sites, they are designing apps.


----------



## Isla Verde

joaquinx said:


> It is my opinion that these websites and others are designed by Computer Science graduates doing their year of community service. What you get is a half-written site with some nifty displays (they want to use all the bells and whistles in the book). Once completed, the site will seldom get maintenance until the next graduate needs to complete some community service.


I'm sure that's what's going on. Most of the Mexican websites I consult are for museums and other cultural institutions. They have so many bells and whistles, that I often can't find the information I'm looking for unless I am very patient!


----------



## GeneAtsi

Slickums said:


> I know the conversation has moved off the original subject, but would like to put in my .02p re VPN's and DNS Redirects.
> 
> I have used both in Mexico for a number of years, primarily to access all those premium U.S. streaming services, but also do download torrents, etc.
> 
> VPN's are of course encrypted, but only to your VPN gateway server. If my VPN server is in Los Angeles, then between my device and LA, the data cannot be viewed by anyone, even the ISP. Yes, the ISP can see that you are connected to the gateway server, but that is all. They cannot see what web sites you visit.
> 
> On the Internet side of the gateway server, there is no encryption, and any site you go to can see only the IP address the VPN gateway server provides, not your your real one.
> 
> As was mentioned in this thread, many of the premium services know what 'blocks' of IP addresses various VPN's use, and they blacklist those and put up those nasty little "out of region" messages when you try to connect to Netflix or whatever.
> 
> That is where a good DNS Redirect service can save the day if your VPN doesn't work for Amazon Prime, Netflix, Hulu, etc. DNS=Domain Name System. The Redirect part means that if you have their DNS server IP address(s) setup in your "Static DNS" settings in your router, any request your device makes to, say, any Hulu domain, 'redirects' the DNS call to their special DNS servers rather than Googles, or others. Those DNS gateway servers then provide an IP address, similar to how a VPN does it.
> 
> But lately, a VPN I had for a number of years stopped working, as Amazon figured out their scheme and was able to block them. then I tried a DNS redirect service and it is working well on all the premium services I use. However, it does not encrypt the signal. But for streaming services, I don't see that as a problem. Megacable and Telmex ISP's don't have any issue with it, so it is a smooth operation.
> 
> While encrypted VPN's often have a heavy overhead in terms of speed loss due to encryption, DNS Redirects should not as they should be simply passing the data flow through with a different IP address.
> 
> Streaming services aside, VPN's still work for protecting your privacy, anonymously connecting to sites, dowloading torrents, etc. So far, I see no evidence Megacable or Telmex ISP's try to block the use of VPN's in any way.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Roy


If I may ask, which DNS service are you using? Will OpenDNS do the trick? My VPN is useless for streaming at this point, so I'm looking for a better solution. TIA!


----------



## TundraGreen

GeneAtsi said:


> If I may ask, which DNS service are you using? Will OpenDNS do the trick? My VPN is useless for streaming at this point, so I'm looking for a better solution. TIA!


There are several options for DNS. Most ISPs provide a DNS server, probably the closest one you will find for whatever that is worth, not a whole lot. Google has some DNS servers. OpenDNS has servers as you noted. It is really not critical unless you are having problems getting to some sites, then you might want to try changing DNS servers.


----------

